# San Luis Pass County Park



## CastBaits (May 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever camped there are stayed in the cabins?
I was wanting to know what it is like?
Also, is the fishing there any good during December?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Myself and my family have stayed at the San Luis Park several times although in an rv as opposed to the cabins. I have went inside the cabins and looked at them though. The ones at the front of the park near the office have only been recently completed (less than 2yrs). They are very spacious and when I viewed them, very nice (suited for probably 10 people or so). There are also 2 cabins near the water in the back of the park which are smaller (suited for probably 4 persons) but alot more accomodating for fishing. The cabins too were well kept and in good shape.
The fishing in December is still pretty good there. Near the rear cabins, it is lighted for night fishing along the concrete wall. Specks and Sandies are usually pretty abundant throughout the night. Walking the waterline in the early morning and late evening will yield some nice flounder and reds. Avoid wading in this area completely.
Hope this helps.


----------

